# A great little target to improve your



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have to tell you these little 1 inch targets are the best thing I've ran across to help me focus on the target. I've tried other small targets, but these are a blast. When you hit these targets, they spin like crazy. All I did was tie them to a rod with a piece of shoestring, and they stay facing the shooter. I remember Bill Hays and TreeFork once said no matter how big the target is, pick a small spot and focus on that part only. These little targets definetly help in that area. I think my eyes wonder when aiming, especially at paper targets. I found these targets on picket predator.com I hope these or something like these will help anyone having trouble focusing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is the same material the Hathcock is made of . You can really appreciate the toughness of a shooter when you shoot a thousand rounds at the same material it's constructed from . Really can build your confidence .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These targets are a lot of fun. They are a huge challenge for me, but I never get bored shooting them. They have made a huge difference in my accuracy. Now if I can just shoot in front of people as well as I do when I'm alone.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I have one that came with my sideshooter.. the target is really awesome.. don't break either


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Why a rush when I hit a couple in a row.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Is picket preditor the same as pocket preditor? Possibly a new brand for picketers in picket lines to harass company men and scabs with? Just kidding, hey, I do my fair share of typo errors. Those little targets look great. I do sort of the same thing with inner tube rubber, various diameters. Might cut out an Obama silhouette soon, ya neva know! I've got rabbit and bird so why not another animal?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!! Thanks for the reply Chuck, I will try some inner tube


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tag said:


> I have to tell you these little 1 inch targets are the best thing I've ran across to help me focus on the target. I've tried other small targets, but these are a blast. When you hit these targets, they spin like crazy. All I did was tie them to a rod with a piece of shoestring, and they stay facing the shooter. I remember Bill Hays and TreeFork once said no matter how big the target is, pick a small spot and focus on that part only. These little targets definetly help in that area. I think my eyes wonder when aiming, especially at paper targets. I found these targets on picket predator.com I hope these or something like these will help anyone having trouble focusing.


What targets are they, where did you get them ... Wall Mart ?

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bill Hays sells them on his web site.


----------

